# The Jimi Hendrix "Liquid" Experience



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milk that money machine to death baby. 








Reasonably priced at $48.00 USF for 24 cans. Get yours TODAY

http://www.hendrixliquidexperience.com/


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow...just....
Wow.

Cool idea I guess, it just seems a little cheesy seeing Hendrix on an energy drink.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I bet it makes playing those hendrix licks super easy...


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

they dont even tell you what it is made of...

maybe its made of deer pee


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

It's made out of Hendrix...

He didn't actually die, they've preserved his body and are milking him of his...juices.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Goes great with this...










Yeah Baby!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

hahaha ^^ nice man. very nice


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

I hate how the hendrix family really milks his career. let it be!!!


----------

